# ASUS Rampage Formula vs Rampage Extreme



## ariff_tech (Sep 1, 2008)

currently i using Intel QX9650 with ASUS P5N-E SLI and 4GB OCZ DDR800

I like to buy new mobo and Radeon 4870 X2
and want oc my cpu to 4GHz ++

which one u think better

Rampage formula and no need to buy new ram
or
Rampage extreme, with better cooling, better accessories, better overclocking
Plus new 2GB 1066DDR RAM
or 
just wait for new Core i7


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well with that CPU, why not just pick up a P5Q Pro?


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 1, 2008)

well that good mobo.

can i take one of my 8800GT, put into my new system and run phsyx

4870 X2 for gpu and 8800GT for Physx
can i do that

my current system:
QX9650 @ 3.6 GHz
ASUS P5N-E SLi (OC 1600FSB)
1GB x 4 OCZ DDR800
8800GT SLi


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

Afaik, you cant do that in Vista, cus it wont allow two different display drivers. 
Though everyone is hoping Nvidia will fix something soon.

but dont forget, having the GPu for physx will only help on Physx enabled games (very far and few between)


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 2, 2008)

Rampage extreme can reach 600MHz FSB

can Rampage Formula reach that FSB

if cant, waht is the factor, DDR3?

it used the same chipset, does X48 have different steping?


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2008)

ariff_tech said:


> Rampage extreme can reach 600MHz FSB
> 
> can Rampage Formula reach that FSB
> 
> ...



The difference is DDR3 and a different looking board.  The extreme also has a hookup for water cooling.  Not all extremes and formulas can hit 600fsb.  It's a matter of how good the NB chip is and not all are created equal.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 2, 2008)

go with the extreme, it will be slightly faster and easier to OC with DDR3.

regards
systemviper


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 3, 2008)

so, thats why 790i can oc better than 780i,

what about p45 with DDR2,

i see many review about p45 mobo,

seem like ddr3 not the factor.


----------



## speedkills (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey ariff,

In two of my three systems, I have a Striker Exreme MB and (most recently) a Rampage Formula MB. Like you, I had also debated whether to buy the Rampage Extreme over the Formula, and conducted my own research in other forums with fellow overclockers prior to making my decision to buy the Formula version. I didn't care about the price difference, I wanted stability and flexibility that was forgiving. I don't regret my decision one bit, the Formula has exceeded my expectations. Honestly, I think the Asus "Extreme" boards tend to be more bug ridden (my Striker Extreme had it's frustrating moments) than the Formula, probably because they are really pushing the envelope with the "Extreme" versions. In my comparisons, the Striker has been very sensitive and sometimes even unreliable with certain to memory values, processor types, voltage changes and even BIOS updates (ended up clearing it more than once). The Rampage Formula had a known issue with LLC under earlier BIOS revisions (which the latest update resolved), but it has been running rock solid since day it arrived (and I have tested it successfully with some of the same hardware that caused issues with the Striker). I can make the Rampage run circles around the Striker, but more importantly, it runs solid with tweaking and has not even required a CMOS reset once yet. You can check out my system specs for the current configuration, which overclocks my Q6600 easily and effortlessly.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 4, 2008)

I love all the boards, 

I have the
Striker Extreme
Blitz extreme
Maximus Formula SE
Maximus Extreme
Rampage Formula

I really haven't tested the rampage to much yet, but I have to say, the best pure overclocker i have is the blitz extreme and my favorite/fastest board is the maximus extreme.

I think you can't go wrong with either board, prob the extreme boards are a little flakeyer since they use DDR3 and are usually built after the formula models, so yes, it's less time on the market and less testing. 

But I would say that since now they are both out, it comes down to, the DDR3, I think the DDR3 overclocks easier since it's faster, but that is just my opinion.

I will probally get the extreme soon, lol


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks, 

another question,

now i considering about maximus II Formula and rampage formula (tight buget to buy DDR3  )

which one easier to over clock?
what is VRD?
and can i get memory freq lower than FSB at intel mobo, like 1:0.** (FSB:MEM ratio)?

i not very familiar with intel mobo


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 5, 2008)

I would say the rampage formula because the X48 is just a higher binned X38 and from what i have seen it seems to be a little easier to oc,  plus there is a lot on the forums about he rampage
blowing by the limits of the maximus...


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 5, 2008)

thank systemViper

How about P45 ( Maximus 2 formula)


----------



## speedkills (Sep 5, 2008)

Interestingly enough, there are people buying the Maximus Formula board and then flashing the BIOS to the Rampage, since it has so many advanced features. Kodakey over on XS has developed a USB-based BIOS updater that makes flashing a breeze (that's where they have a discussion thread just on flashing the Maximus to Rampage. I also chose the Rampage Formula because I didn't want to jump to DDR3 ram, when my other two machines are both running DDR2 right now. The DDR2 versus DDR3 value ($ per performance increase ratio) just isn't there for me. For the same $ investment, I can get much more by keeping my DDR2 (and prices keep dropping). The Rampage Formula has been the easiest and most reliable board I have ever owned for overclocking, hands down. Memory and FSB can be unlinked (no ratio), which allows you to set each one independently.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 5, 2008)

the maximus II formula is a p45, and you will get a lot of debate over this , but it doesn't run at a full 16x 16x in crossfire like the x38 and x48, it runs at x8 x8, so I like the x48 myself, i believe there is a difference, and can't wait till i can get more play time on the rampage formula..


----------



## r9 (Sep 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> The difference is DDR3 and a different looking board.  The extreme also has a hookup for water cooling.  Not all extremes and formulas can hit 600fsb.  It's a matter of how good the NB chip is and not all are created equal.



Off the theme question. Where does P5Q pro and E7200 meet ? I tried E7200 on a P6N MSI board that cost 45 euro where P5Q costs 100 euro and it can go 3.8 GHz and there is FSB wall at 400. I`m interested in gains of P6n P5Q pro trade.


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 5, 2008)

wow, that good.

but maximus 2 formula look awesome,

BTW, i think i gonna get the rampage formula, 
i got QX9650, but i stuck with P5N-E Sli, vdroop to bad, only LLC can help 

thank you every one for helping me,


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 5, 2008)

i can get my P5N E Sli reach 487MHz FSB with E8400,

at 1.550 Vcore, my CPU blow up, cooled by TR Ultra 120 extreme,


----------



## speedkills (Sep 5, 2008)

Ariff,

Just make certain you flash the Rampage Formula to the latest BIOS, there was an issue with LLC in a previous BIOS revisions, which are still shipping. The latest BIOS (on the Asus website) has been out a few weeks and it tests fine with LLC (no more idle issues).


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 5, 2008)

what are the best bios version should I use,

my RAM is OCZ PC800 SLi ready, 1GBx4


----------



## speedkills (Sep 5, 2008)

The latest BIOS is revision 0410, just released on 9/3/08, which includes additional memory compatibility. The BIOS revision 0408 (8/25/08) fixed the LLC issue where voltage would drop (causing BSOD) when the board went idle - mostly with 45nm CPUs. I don't think you'd have any issues with that RAM, I've used a wide variety of memory types when I was testing the Rampage initially, without any issues.


----------



## trt740 (Sep 5, 2008)

extreme has no advantage buy some good ddr2 and save yourself some money. My maximus formula flashed to a rampages does 580 fsb and most normal Rampages with E0 stepping chips will break 600fsb, the prior world record before the biostar board was a normal rampage. Also ddr3 gives very little performance increase over ddr2 1200.


----------

